# Greene County club need member/ only one spot left



## bmhayes (Jul 6, 2011)

We have 400 ac with lots of deer and turkey and other game.  Beautiful land with lots of diversity.  It has a large creek right thru the middle with hardwoods all along it, some thick bedding area, some pines and about a 60 ac field.  There is a small shack at camp that we use as a clubhouse, some people do stay in there but you can put your camper there as well.  We do have power but no water currently.  We are looking for 3-4 members at $600 per member.  Please PM me if you would like to come out and take a look.  Thanks


----------



## bmhayes (Jul 10, 2011)

This is a great place with lots of potential. Only 3 bucks have been taken off taken off of this property over the last 3 years so there are plenty of mature deer out there. We have a good group of guys who like to hunt and have fun.


----------



## roper500 (Jul 10, 2011)

how many total members and what part of green county?


----------



## gtfisherman (Jul 11, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## bmhayes (Jul 11, 2011)

8 total members and just north of I-20 on hwy 77.


----------



## bmhayes (Jul 14, 2011)

Going to be out there on sunday. PM me if you want to come take a look.


----------



## bmhayes (Jul 19, 2011)

Only 2 spots left. PM me if you want to come take a look. Everyone that comes out to take a look falls in love and usually wants to join on the spot.


----------



## bmhayes (Jul 25, 2011)

So we had another guy back out today so we now have another spot open. We need 3 but could possibly take 4 if we have 4 that want to stay together. Come out and take a look. We have a very nice camp area with power and we are going to work on getting running water this year. Feeders and cameras are out and we are getting lots of pics. Pm me to come take a look.


----------



## bmhayes (Jul 25, 2011)

Deer in my avatar is one of only 2 bucks taken off of the property last year.


----------



## bmhayes (Jul 28, 2011)

Lots of turkey and rabbits on this land as well. We may consider partial memberships if someone is only interested in small game hunting.


----------



## bmhayes (Jul 30, 2011)

Might go out to the club tomorrow if anybody wants too come out and take a look.


----------



## ROCKY RACCOON (Jul 31, 2011)

Would like to come take a look .would be me and my son. Thanks


----------



## bmhayes (Aug 1, 2011)

PM returned.


----------



## bmhayes (Aug 3, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bmhayes (Aug 4, 2011)

I will be showing the property sunday afternoon if anyone wants to come take a look.


----------



## bmhayes (Aug 6, 2011)

Will be out at the club tomorrow. Small game hunters come take a look we can do some reduced memberships for coon, rabbit, or turkey hunting and we have a lot of small game. Also, might consider reduced memberships for tractor work.


----------



## Bilbow Bagem (Aug 6, 2011)

I would like to take a look.  Call me at 706-347-2216.  I'm pretty close by.  I live at Lake Oconee.



Steve Woodruff


----------



## bmhayes (Aug 7, 2011)

had 2 join today. Only 1 spot left, dont miss out.


----------



## bmhayes (Aug 11, 2011)

Still have 1 spot.  Could possibly show this weekend if someone is interested.


----------



## Medikfire (Jan 15, 2018)

Any openings for 2018?  My cell:  706-215-0041.  Thanks!


----------



## randy51 (Jan 16, 2018)

very interested : turkey hunting and rabbit my phone#7062241122 have tractor  Randy


----------



## hdq 7900 (Jan 16, 2018)

Are you a qdm club, trophy or brown its down. Just curious, Thanks


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 16, 2018)

Do y'all realize this thread is 6 1/2 years old?


----------



## ponderosa pirate (Jan 16, 2018)

nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## kmh1031 (Jan 16, 2018)

*Be nice if these old club posts expired. Fool me too*

I fall for these nw threads on ancient clubs too!


----------

